
Apps-on Post-it Pads - philfreo
http://apps-on.com/
======
DanHulton
I just read about another prototyping tool that was exactly this, except Apple
sent their army of lawyers and shut them down.

If you like this, BUY NOW, because I forsee a similar fate befalling them once
Apple gets wind.

EDIT: Huh, I didn't notice the little 3M thing there, and the official Post-It
logo before. I guess these are a legitimate licensed product.

...which would explain why that other one got banhammered.

~~~
qeorge
I think your first instinct was right. The Post-It logos made me think its
officially related to 3M, but upon closer inspection I don't think it is.

I expect those logos or the entire website will be gone shortly.

------
zaphar
I honestly can't decide if this is genius or stupid. I suppose that means it
could potentially be awesome.

~~~
Semiapies
It strikes me as a pretty clever idea, and I'm surprised at how reasonable the
price is, considering the niche.

The free iPad template PDFs are a nice touch: <http://apps-
on.com/?page_id=178>

~~~
rookie
another set of iPad/iPhone templates for reference.

<http://www.ablepear.com/resources/>

There is definitely something nice about the post-its though.

------
erikpukinskis
Ohh... _this_ is why our UI designs are so bad! Our mockups didn't have
photorealistic bezels!

------
zach
The sleeper feature of these pads is clearly using them while chatting up
girls for their phone number.

------
Tichy
I was hoping it is a magnet I can stick to the back of an iPhone to attach the
iPhone to my fridge.

------
ck2
Back of index cards just isn't sexy enough eh?

------
nym
Paper prototyping with pizazz?

------
plemer
No

